# K2's Auto and Harshmellow Technology



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

Just curious on people's experiences with these two parts of the K2 bindings. Does the toe strap in the auto provide good toe-side response? Does the harshmellow do a good job at absorbing shock and vibrations? Those kinds of questions.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Harshmellow works. Had it in my K2 T1 DB boots last season and have it in my K2 Gyrator board this yr.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

As far as the Autos go, I love the strap technology. Fast in and out, the strap definitely gets tight enough and has good control. I had a pair of 08s that were stolen a few weeks ago and just picked up a pair of 09's to replace them. I wasn't really feelin the chinsey looking toe strap on this years model. The ankle strap also barely has any padding on this years model. They are going for light, but I want comfort and control.

I don't think the 07/08 models had the Harshmellow but the new ones I picked up have it so I'm eager to see if it makes any difference. I do have the T1 boots with Harshmellow and I can say they are really comfortable after the initial break in. They are really big boots though and barely fit in the Auto Bindings.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I have last year's Auto Evers. I love the mechanism and I love the Harshmellow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Harshmellow saves knees!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i've got three layers of harshmellow and it definitely takes out a lot of the shock. i demo'ed the auto bindings and didn't like them as much as my formulas. maybe it's because i didn't have the mechanism dialed in perfectly but they were a bit tough to get on just right. ended up taking more time to finagle with the auto strap than it would have just to do it up normally.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Harshmellow is something I miss in my Ride boots.

Toestraps do very little for toeside performance and your highback is a little more important for heelsides. The toestrap tightens enough to do its job.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Agree with Nivek. The main purpose of the toe strap is to keep your toes down. Over-toe straps are actually designed to push your heel back into the binding so it's actually helping to maximize response out of the highback which means it helps with heel-side. I've some occasions where my toe strap came off and I didn't notice until I went for a heelside and noticed my toe raising off the board.

However, I've also had ankle straps come off. I noticed those immediately.

2011 K2 Autos have a redesigned toe strap. It is much better than previous models because they are now independently adjustable. So no matter what boot you have, it's going to fit.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

Leo said:


> Agree with Nivek. The main purpose of the toe strap is to keep your toes down. Over-toe straps are actually designed to push your heel back into the binding so it's actually helping to maximize response out of the highback which means it helps with heel-side. I've some occasions where my toe strap came off and I didn't notice until I went for a heelside and noticed my toe raising off the board.
> 
> However, I've also had ankle straps come off. I noticed those immediately.
> 
> 2011 K2 Autos have a redesigned toe strap. It is much better than previous models because they are now independently adjustable. So no matter what boot you have, it's going to fit.


Is that a change? I thought the toe strap was always independently adjustable?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

He's talking about the two straps that make up the whole toe strap. They are now independently adjustable.


----------

